# WesternDigitqal Caviar Green & Load_Cycle_Count

## franzf

Hallo,

geschockt stelle ich fest, dass bei der kürzlich verbauten WD Caviar Green der Load_Cycle_Count rapide in die Höhe schießt. Laut SPEC hält sie min. 300000.

```
  1 Raw_Read_Error_Rate     0x002f   200   200   051    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

  3 Spin_Up_Time            0x0027   108   105   021    Pre-fail  Always       -       7566

  4 Start_Stop_Count        0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       105

  5 Reallocated_Sector_Ct   0x0033   200   200   140    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

  7 Seek_Error_Rate         0x002e   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

  9 Power_On_Hours          0x0032   099   099   000    Old_age   Always       -       881

 10 Spin_Retry_Count        0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

 11 Calibration_Retry_Count 0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

 12 Power_Cycle_Count       0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       103

192 Power-Off_Retract_Count 0x0032   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       6

193 Load_Cycle_Count        0x0032   183   183   000    Old_age   Always       -       53538

194 Temperature_Celsius     0x0022   110   103   000    Old_age   Always       -       37

196 Reallocated_Event_Count 0x0032   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

197 Current_Pending_Sector  0x0032   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

198 Offline_Uncorrectable   0x0030   200   200   000    Old_age   Offline      -       0

199 UDMA_CRC_Error_Count    0x0032   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

200 Multi_Zone_Error_Rate   0x0008   200   200   000    Old_age   Offline      -       0
```

Bei 880 Stunden Laufzeit bereits 53538 Load_Cycle_Counts.

SPITZE!

Liegt daran, dass sich das Ding nach 8 sec idle in den Ruhemodus begiebt (Arm in Ruhestellung + einiges an Elektronik aus).

Nach der ersten Panikattacke und etwas Suchen bin ich auf wdidle3.exe gestoßen, mit dem man das Zeitintervall einstellen können soll.

Und wenig später auf den Hinweis, dass der WD-Support dieses Tool nicht kennt. SPITZE!

Ohne genauer Quellenangabe setz ich sowas nicht ein, da sind mir die Daten zu wertvoll...

Deshalb erstmal an alle die Warnung: Unter Linux keine WD Caviar Green!

Darum haben wir uns jetzt entschlossen diese Platte als Backup-Platte zu degradieren, und eine neue Platte als Systemplatte anzuschaffen.

Ins Auge gefasst haben wir

* Samsung HD103SJ

* Seagate ST3750528AS

* Western Digital Caviar Black 640GB

(Links nur aus Bequemlichkeit zu Alternate, nicht weil ich unbedingt da kaufen will  :Wink: )

Kann jemand was zu den Platten sagen? Gibt es da ähnlichen Trouble wie mit der WD Caviar Green?

Oder evtl. noch andere Empfehlungen?

Besten Dank

Franz

----------

## misterjack

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Oder evtl. noch andere Empfehlungen? 

 

```

man hdparm

       -B     Query/set Advanced Power Management feature, if the drive supports it. A low value means aggressive power management and a high  value  means  better  perfor‐

              mance.   Possible  settings range from values 1 through 127 (which permit spin-down), and values 128 through 254 (which do not permit spin-down).  The highest

              degree of power management is attained with a setting of 1, and the highest I/O performance with a setting of 254.  A value of 255  tells  hdparm  to  disable

              Advanced Power Management altogether on the drive (not all drives support disabling it, but most do).
```

Eventuell hilfreich?

Alles was nicht green ist von WD kann man empfehlen, die haben nicht diesen IntelliPark-Schrott an Board.

----------

## franzf

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> man hdparm
> ...

 

```
# hdparm -B /dev/sda

/dev/sda:

 APM_level      = not supported
```

Also neue Platte :/

----------

## Josef.95

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> Alles was nicht green ist von WD kann man empfehlen, die haben nicht diesen IntelliPark-Schrott an Board.

  Hm.., bist du dir da sicher?

Laut dem Link den Franz postete Western Digital Caviar Black 640GB heißt es in den Details  *Quote:*   

>  Diese 640 GB fassende 3,5"-Festplatte WD6401AALS aus der Serie Caviar Black zeichnet sich durch zahlreiche Features aus wie Perpendicular Magnetic Recording (PMR), IntelliPark und IntelliSeek. Bei längeren Idle-Zeiten werden die Köpfe geparkt, wodurch der Energieverbrauch auf 1 Watt sinkt. Durch die hohe Datendichte und sehr guten technischen Daten wird eine sehr hohe Datentransferrate erzielt.

  Ansonsten kann ich die Platten von WD aber auch empfehlen!

doch mit den neueren Modellen hab ich kein Erfahrungen.

Also auch hier Vorsicht, evtl. besser noch mal direkt auf der WD Homepage nachsehen.

----------

## kernelOfTruth

SHOCKING !

 *Quote:*   

> 193 Load_Cycle_Count        0x0032   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       79

 

(WDC Caviar Blue)

vs.

 *Quote:*   

> 193 Load_Cycle_Count        0x0032   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       1389
> 
> 

 

(WDC Caviar Green)

und das gerade einmal bei 137 bzw. 130 Stunden Power_On_Hours   :Sad: 

danke für den Hinweis, ich glaub, ich muss mich auch einmal nach Möglichkeiten umsehen, wie ich die Platte vom Spinnen abhalte   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## think4urs11

evtl. läßt sich das Problem zumindest abmildern indem man /proc/sys/vm/dirty_writeback_centisecs hochdreht (auf 5 Min. o.ä.)

----------

## misterjack

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Also auch hier Vorsicht, evtl. besser noch mal direkt auf der WD Homepage nachsehen.

 

Genau! Auf der offiziellen Seite steht nichts davon.[1] Irgendwelche Verkaufsseiten sind keine valide Quelle für Produktinformationen  :Smile:  Intellipark wird von WD unter GreenPower-Technologie gelistet.[2] Und ich meinte sämtliche Platten, wo GreenPower drin ist, nicht nur die Caviar-Green-Serie, aus dem Enterprise-Bereich zählt die WD RE4-GP auch dazu.

[1] http://www.wdc.com/de/products/Products.asp?DriveID=733

[2] http://www.wdc.com/de/products/greenpower/technology.asp

 *kernelOfTruth wrote:*   

> 
> 
> (WDC Caviar Green)
> 
> vs.
> ...

 

nicht zufällig Green mit Blue vertauscht?

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *kernelOfTruth wrote:*   
> 
> (WDC Caviar Green)
> ...

 

recht hast du !  :Wink: 

danke für den Hinweis !

----------

## boerni

ich hab bei meinen beiden WD Caviar Green WD10EVDS einmal 1100 Betriebsstunden und einmal 1800 Betriebsstunden

bei der aelteren einen load cycle count von 240 und bei der jungen einen von 167....

bei dir ist was faul

----------

## Josef.95

@misterjack

bezüglich des Beitrags https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-6214907.html#6214907

Danke für die Info u. Korrektur, ich hab den Jungs von Alternate mal ein Bug-Report zukommen lassen   :Wink: 

der Laden ist nach meinen bisherigen Erfahrungen ansonsten zu empfehlen.

/edit: Link korrigiertLast edited by Josef.95 on Mon Mar 22, 2010 3:32 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## franzf

WD10EVDS ist aber keine Caviar. Die hat nur auch ne "GreenPower" Technology.

Und auch bei den Caviar Green scheint das Problem erst mit einem späteren (Anfang 2008) Firmware Update gekommen zu sein.

Und definitiv ist nur Linux betroffen. Laut WD sträuben sich die Linux-Entwickler, ihre tolle Technologie zu unterstützen...

 *Quote:*   

> Symptom:
> 
> WD drives are designed to reduce power consumption, in part by positioning the heads in a park position (unloading the heads) and turning off unnecessary electronics, resulting in substantial power savings. WD defines this mode as Idle 3. Some utilities, OS�s, and applications, such as some implementations of Linux, for example, are not optimized for low power storage devices and can cause our drives to wake up at a higher rate than normal. This effectively negates the power-saving advantages of low-power drives such as WD�s RE2GP and artificially increases the number of load-unload cycles.
> 
> The number of systems using such applications and utilities is limited and customers can resolve this symptom by optimizing their systems to not wake up the drives unnecessarily every 10-30 seconds or so, thereby gaining substantial power savings and eliminating superfluous activity.
> ...

 

Das war zu lesen in der ReadMe zu nem Utility um die Firmware zu flashen. Natürlich wieder nur ein Windows-Programm... Und man darf die Platten nicht gemountet haben, also wenig Chancen das ganze halbwegs ordentlich über Wine geregelt zu bekommen. Toll :/

Und die max 5W Ersparnis sind mir wurscht - wenn ich mir jährlich ne neue Platte > 40€ anschaffen darf  :Sad: 

Das verdirbt mir jetzt langsam echt die Freude am Frühlingsanfang. Und eigentlich mag ich auch gar kein WD mehr.   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## py-ro

Ich kann das hier übrigens bestätigen, wir haben das mit einem Freedos-Image + wdidle abgestellt. Das ganze auf einem Bootfähigen USB-Stick.

Py

----------

## franzf

 *py-ro wrote:*   

> Ich kann das hier übrigens bestätigen, wir haben das mit einem Freedos-Image + wdidle abgestellt.

 

Jenes ominöse "wdidle3.exe", welches man irgenwann bei nem acrcor-Account zum Download findet?

Oder hast du ne offizielle Quelle?

 *Quote:*   

> WDidle is quite a dangerous tool from what i've heard... to add to this WD have discontinued WD idle and state that WDidle if used will VOID the warranty of the drive.

 

Ist wohl der Grund warum die bei ner aktuelleren Anfrage nichts mehr davon wissen wollten.

In dem speziellen Fall war die Lösung neuformatieren :/

Mittlerweile sind wir übrigens bei 53795 Load_Cycle_Counts...

Macht 257 resets seit 12:39 Uhr...

----------

## py-ro

Leider keine offizielle Quelle, aber der WD-Support war auch nicht sehr "kooperativ". 

Aber das Riskio hierbei war ja lediglich das die Festplatten jetzt sofort im Eimer sind und nicht erst in 5 Monaten. Allerdings muss ich gestehen das die Quelle mir auch nicht sehr geheuer war/ist.

Py

----------

## think4urs11

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Jenes ominöse "wdidle3.exe", welches man irgenwann bei nem acrcor-Account zum Download findet?
> 
> Oder hast du ne offizielle Quelle?

 

Nicht direkt WD (die scheinen das Tool totzuschweigen) aber immerhin von Synology und die würden es wohl eher nicht verbreiten wenn es Dummfug macht...

http://www.synology.com/support/faq_images/enu/wdidle3.zip

----------

## franzf

 *think4urs11 wrote:*   

>  *franzf wrote:*   Jenes ominöse "wdidle3.exe", welches man irgenwann bei nem acrcor-Account zum Download findet?
> 
> Oder hast du ne offizielle Quelle? 
> 
> Nicht direkt WD (die scheinen das Tool totzuschweigen) aber immerhin von Synology und die würden es wohl eher nicht verbreiten wenn es Dummfug macht...

 

Ist halt die Frage...

http://forum.synology.com/enu/viewtopic.php?f=116&t=12292#p60750

Entwickelt für ältere Platten, funkrioniert aber auf manchen neuen immer noch.

Das Ergebnis mit neuen Platten ist unvorhersehbar.

Garantie geht flöten.

Und offiziell findet man das Tool auf der Seite nicht, da kommt man nur auf Forenbeiträge, die dann auch meist sagen dass das tool recht gefährlich ist...

-> Ich lass die Finger davon.

Da eh die alte Backup-Platte nicht mehr lange genügend Platz haben wird (System: 80GB->750GB) kommt nen neue Platte und die Green Caviar wird 1x/Woche zum Backuppen angeworfen.

----------

## misterjack

 *franzf wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Das war zu lesen in der ReadMe zu nem Utility um die Firmware zu flashen. Natürlich wieder nur ein Windows-Programm... Und man darf die Platten nicht gemountet haben, also wenig Chancen das ganze halbwegs ordentlich über Wine geregelt zu bekommen. Toll :/

 

Hast du einen Link? Übrigens würde ich nie irgendwas flashen per Wine  :Smile: 

----------

## franzf

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> Hast du einen Link? Übrigens würde ich nie irgendwas flashen per Wine 

 

Ich hab das extra nochmal hergesucht  :Smile: 

Um festzustellen dass das Ding gar nicht für die GreenCaviar gemacht war sondern für die RE2GP...

Und dass das ausnahmsweise kein Windowsprogramm (deshalb der Gedanke mit Wine) sondern ebenfalls eines für DOS.

Naja, war schon spät... sry.

Hättest du das etwa gebraucht?

----------

## misterjack

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Hättest du das etwa gebraucht?

 

nope. Hab jedoch vor, mich mit neuen Platten einzudecken und werde daher gleich zur Black greifen  :Smile: 

----------

## boerni

eine WD10EVDS IST eine Caviar Green, nur eben ein AV Platte. AV Platte heisst bei WD: Normale Platte (in dem Falle WD10EADS) mit AAC Wert auf 0 eingestellt

----------

## franzf

 *boerni wrote:*   

> eine WD10EVDS IST eine Caviar Green, nur eben ein AV Platte. AV Platte heisst bei WD: Normale Platte (in dem Falle WD10EADS) mit AAC Wert auf 0 eingestellt

 

Hm...

WD10EADS auf wdc.com gesucht liefert ein eigenes Produkt, mit einer Eigenheit die die GreenCaviar nicht zu haben scheinen:

 *Quote:*   

> Preemptive Wear Leveling (PWL)  - The drive arm frequently sweeps across the disk to reduce uneven wear on the drive surface common to audio video streaming applications. 

 

Der Arm fährt also recht häufig über die Disk, wenn ich das richtig versteh. Ist doch was anderes als "parkt nach 8 Sekunden idle". Dummerweise bleibt das Ding max. 2 Sekunden geparkt, da dann (hier) der kjournald kommt und das Ding wieder aufweckt. Und das hast du wahrscheinlich mit der WD10EADS nicht. Und nein, das ist kein Bug das ist ein Feature, und viele Linux-User beschweren sich darüber.

----------

## Finswimmer

Hi,

wie schaut es mit Blue aus?

Western Digital-Artikelnummer: 	WD5000AAKB

Beschreibung: 	Festplatte Caviar Blue 3,5-Zoll IDE 500GB

ist damit noch alles in Ordung?

Danke

Tobi

----------

## misterjack

Mit der Platte sollte es keine Probleme geben. So, wie ich die Sache sehe, gibts das Problem nur bei Caviar-Green-Platten.

----------

## Finswimmer

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> Mit der Platte sollte es keine Probleme geben. So, wie ich die Sache sehe, gibts das Problem nur bei Caviar-Green-Platten.

 

Danke. Dann habe ich Glück. Bestellt ist sie nämlich schon  :Wink: 

Tobi

----------

## slick

Hier nichts auffälliges: 2 x 1TB, WDC WD10EVCS-63E0B1 (wurden auch als "24/7 Festplatten" beworben und laufen hier auch so)

Bin zufrieden.

```
ID# ATTRIBUTE_NAME          FLAG     VALUE WORST THRESH TYPE      UPDATED  WHEN_FAILED RAW_VALUE

  1 Raw_Read_Error_Rate     0x002f   200   200   051    Pre-fail  Always       -       12       

  3 Spin_Up_Time            0x0027   161   159   021    Pre-fail  Always       -       6908

  4 Start_Stop_Count        0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       364

  5 Reallocated_Sector_Ct   0x0033   200   200   140    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

  7 Seek_Error_Rate         0x002e   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

  9 Power_On_Hours          0x0032   090   090   000    Old_age   Always       -       7413

 10 Spin_Retry_Count        0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

 11 Calibration_Retry_Count 0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

 12 Power_Cycle_Count       0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       363

192 Power-Off_Retract_Count 0x0032   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       247

193 Load_Cycle_Count        0x0032   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       364

194 Temperature_Celsius     0x0022   117   109   000    Old_age   Always       -       33

196 Reallocated_Event_Count 0x0032   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

197 Current_Pending_Sector  0x0032   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

198 Offline_Uncorrectable   0x0030   100   253   000    Old_age   Offline      -       0

199 UDMA_CRC_Error_Count    0x0032   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       26

200 Multi_Zone_Error_Rate   0x0008   100   253   000    Old_age   Offline      -       0
```

```
ID# ATTRIBUTE_NAME          FLAG     VALUE WORST THRESH TYPE      UPDATED  WHEN_FAILED RAW_VALUE

  1 Raw_Read_Error_Rate     0x002f   200   200   051    Pre-fail  Always       -       12       

  3 Spin_Up_Time            0x0027   157   155   021    Pre-fail  Always       -       7141

  4 Start_Stop_Count        0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       314

  5 Reallocated_Sector_Ct   0x0033   200   200   140    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

  7 Seek_Error_Rate         0x002e   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

  9 Power_On_Hours          0x0032   090   090   000    Old_age   Always       -       7416

 10 Spin_Retry_Count        0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

 11 Calibration_Retry_Count 0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

 12 Power_Cycle_Count       0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       312

192 Power-Off_Retract_Count 0x0032   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       196

193 Load_Cycle_Count        0x0032   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       314

194 Temperature_Celsius     0x0022   116   107   000    Old_age   Always       -       34

196 Reallocated_Event_Count 0x0032   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

197 Current_Pending_Sector  0x0032   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

198 Offline_Uncorrectable   0x0030   100   253   000    Old_age   Offline      -       0

199 UDMA_CRC_Error_Count    0x0032   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

200 Multi_Zone_Error_Rate   0x0008   100   253   000    Old_age   Offline      -       0 
```

----------

## Josef.95

Ein wenig Off-Topic

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> @misterjack
> 
> bezüglich des Beitrags https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-6214907.html#6214907
> 
> Danke für die Info u. Korrektur, ich hab den Jungs von Alternate mal ein Bug-Report zukommen lassen  
> ...

 

Ich hab heute eine Antwort von Alternate zu den nicht korrekten Produkt-Informationen erhalten.  *Quote:*   

> Sehr geehrter Herr XXXXX,
> 
> vielen Dank für Ihr Interesse an unseren Produkten
> 
> und Ihre E-Mail.
> ...

 (nicht relevantes entfernt) 

Also nochmal, Vorsicht mit den Produktinformationen die nicht direkt vom Hersteller kommen.

Ich bin der Meinung das man doch dann lieber keine, statt nicht korrekte Produktinformationen angeben sollte....

nungut..

----------

## tazinblack

Also ich kenne das Problem zwar nicht, aber ich kauf bevorzugt Hitachi (Ex-IBM-Platten) oder Seagate.

Da hatte ich gefühlt die wenigsten Probleme mit (auch im RZ-Einsatz).

Aber wie gesagt, das ist rein mein "Gefühl".

----------

## l3u

Blöde Frage: welches Tool spuckt diese Tabelle aus? Würde mich mal interessieren, wie's bei meinen Platten aussieht …

----------

## think4urs11

 *l3u wrote:*   

> Blöde Frage: welches Tool spuckt diese Tabelle aus? Würde mich mal interessieren, wie's bei meinen Platten aussieht …

 

meinst du evtl. 

```
smartctl -a /dev/hdX
```

----------

## ChrisJumper

Diese S.M.A.R.T Statistiken werden doch von der Platte verwaltet oder? Also auch entsprechend erstellt wenn der S.M.A.R.T-Support im Bios Deaktiviert ist und man noch keinen Langzeit-Test halt laufen lassen oder?

Weil wenn dem so ist, kann ich das Verhalten hier nicht bestätigen. Ich habe eine WDC WD7500AACS-00D6B1, welche mit dem Caviar GreenPower beworben wurde. Aber bei 2898 Stunden Laufzeit (Power_On_Hours) wurde hat sie einen Load_Cycle_Count von 507.

Firmeware Version: 01.01A01

Allerdings verwendete ich diese Platte  lange Zeit nur als Lagerplatz für Videos, Musik und Co. Jetzt läuft seit einem Monate aber auch der Cache von Squid auf ihr, das System läuft ca. 6-12 Stunden am Tag. Dateisystem ist ext4 und xfs-Partition für Squid.

----------

## sirro

Hat da eigentlich noch jemand ne andere Lösung gefunden als dieses möglicherweise gefährliche wdidle3? Habe hier auch zwei Platten, die bei 60000 von 300000 liegen.

----------

## py-ro

Nein, keine andere Lösung, aber die Platten die wir noch nicht mit dem Tool verbaut haben, geben jetzt gerade den Geist auf. Zeitraum etwa 3 Monate.

Py

----------

## sirro

 :Sad: 

Hab jetzt mal mit dem Tool mehr oder weniger furchtlos eine der beiden Platten umgestellt. Noch läuft sie  :Wink: 

Übrigens kann das Tool nur alle WD-Platten auf einmal umstellen. Wer (wie ich) noch ein anderes Modell von WD drin hat, sollte es vorher einfach abstecken wenn er da nichts dran ändern will.

----------

